# Mt. Katahdin invitation



## Dony001 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm going to hike mt katahdin this summer and promised my soon to be wife I wouldn't do it alone.  My friends who hike with me normally work the regular monday-friday 9-5.  I'm a firefighter with a different schedule so I'm available weekdays.  I'd like to find a group to hike it and do the knifes edge.  I'm also an EMT who'll be carrying a first aid bag.  Please let me know if you'd like to join me or if I can join your group.


----------

